# Xbox 360, adding SSD



## tech savvy

A while back I posted a thread about adding a SSD to my Xbox 360, and someone said "I don't see why not". But I never got around to it, and now I want to. However, I read this- http://digiex.net/guides-reviews/co...b-sata-drive-work-xbox-360-xbox-360-slim.html , and it says that I have to do use Hddhackr for it to work. So, I wanted to hear from ya'll, to see what ya'll think. Can I put an SSD in my Xbox 360 without doing that? Just slip it in, and the Xbox 360 will automatically format it for me?

Thanks Tech Savvy


----------



## salvage-this

I doubt they built the functionality into the Xbox that can format and set up the drive by itself.


----------



## tech savvy

salvage-this said:


> I doubt they built the functionality into the Xbox that can format and set up the drive by itself.



The Xbox I got came with no HDD(bought a new one), which sucks, but hey, I only payed $179 for it. To be exact, it's this one; http://www.walmart.com/ip/Xbox-360-...t-and-Exclusive-Gill-Grunt-Character/21834948

I really want to expand my storage so that I can put games/demo's on it, as of now, I only got 4GB internal storage. 

I would really like to add an SSD to it, but if an SSD wont work, I can settle with a conventional HDD. I just need to know how I would go about doing it. Is there a certain way of doing it, or is it just plug-n-play?

I would use an external HDD, connected via USB, but I think the transfer rate will be way to low to run games off it.

I also read that you can only use Xbox certified HDD's, but I don't know how true that is.

Edit: I can format it through my PC before I put it in my Xbox?


----------



## epidemik

How set are you on replacing it with an SSD? There are guides online to replace the HD but I don't think I've seen any that are geared toward an SSD. Also, a lot of those guides say that it can be a slightly risky process as Microsoft really wants you to fork over the money for the drives they sell. I'd read some reports from people who have done the HD upgrade (there are quite a few) and decide whether or not you think its worth it. 

I read about it being done with a PS3 and they claimed the performances boosts were rather minimal (but I guess the way the PS3 interacts with the HD is also different from the way it works on the Xbox).


----------



## jonnyp11

i see no point in an ssd when it will be on sata I or II most likely and terrible controllers that will gain nothing from the ssd. Plus, with TRIM it will kill the ssd slowly and you won't have nearly as much storage for the money using an ssd


----------



## Shane

jonnyp11 said:


> i see no point in an ssd when it will be on sata I or II most likely and terrible controllers that will gain nothing from the ssd. Plus, with TRIM it will kill the ssd slowly and you won't have nearly as much storage for the money using an ssd



I have to agree here,I actually tried a Vertex 2 60GB in my PS3 and to be honest,didn't notice much difference at all,Startup to home screen was a bit quicker but game loading (GTA IV) there was hardly any noticeable speed increase..i went back to the stock HDD.


----------



## spirit

jonnyp11 said:


> i see no point in an ssd when it will be on sata I or II most likely and terrible controllers that will gain nothing from the ssd. Plus, with TRIM it will kill the ssd slowly and you won't have nearly as much storage for the money using an ssd


I agree with with you with the speed and space arguments. 

However, I think meant to say 'without TRIM it will kill the SSD slowly' - in which case, I don't agree. Sure, TRIM helps to keep your SSD working well, but not having it is not the end of the world, and not having it is certainly not going to render the SSD dead in a few years time.

I think the only reason you'd stick an SSD in something like an Xbox is because generally they're more reliable than hard drives (though that being said, I've had one SSD fail on me, but I guess I got unlucky since I've not heard that anybody has had any SSDs die on them), so in theory your games are more protected from disk-related failures. However, the space is kind of limited. 1TB and 2TB hard drives are cheap - 128GB and 256GB SSDs are getting cheaper, but any larger than 256GB and you'll feel your wallet going flatter. 

I reckon you might be able to put an SSD into a 360 though. Looks like Nev managed to put an SSD into his PS3. Completely different platform I know, but it could work.


----------



## diabeticDemon18

Shane said:


> I have to agree here,I actually tried a Vertex 2 60GB in my PS3 and to be honest,didn't notice much difference at all,Startup to home screen was a bit quicker but game loading (GTA IV) there was hardly any noticeable speed increase..i went back to the stock HDD.



As simple as this sounds, it is important to note that if you don't install the game on the ssd, there wouldn't be any performance boost. The only time an ssd would work better, if it is possible in an xbox 360, would be if you planned on installing your games directly on to it. I think that this would work because from what I can tell it's just a simple SATA connector, although I'm not sure what SATA microsoft used. That being said, I don't see any reason to why an SSD wouldn't work in an xbox 360



spirit said:


> I agree with with you with the speed and space arguments.
> 
> However, I think meant to say 'without TRIM it will kill the SSD slowly' - in which case, I don't agree. Sure, TRIM helps to keep your SSD working well, but not having it is not the end of the world, and not having it is certainly not going to render the SSD dead in a few years time.



I agree with you, I don't see why it couldn't work, and if the TRIM did end up causing the drive to "fail" you simply need to plug it into a computer and let it sit idle for 4-5 hours and voila, TRIM ran and the SSD would be clean


----------



## Shane

diabeticDemon18 said:


> As simple as this sounds, it is important to note that if you don't install the game on the ssd, there wouldn't be any performance boost. The only time an ssd would work better, if it is possible in an xbox 360, would be if you planned on installing your games directly on to it. I think that this would work because from what I can tell it's just a simple SATA connector, although I'm not sure what SATA microsoft used. That being said, I don't see any reason to why an SSD wouldn't work in an xbox 360



It was installed to the SSD..when i changed the drive over i had to install the PS3 os again and start fresh,I didn't clone.

Btw please don't bump old threads.


----------

